# HP Photosmart 7660; (heute gekauft); Problem mit SCHWARZ



## funnytommy (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Hab mir heute den HP Photosmart 7660 Drucker gekauft!
Hab in Sachgemäß installiert und er funtkioniert auch!
Ich habe eine Patrone mit den Farben "Blau, Rot, Gelb" und eine mit "helles Blau, helles Rot und Schwarz" immer wenn ich nur Text ausdrucke kommt das nicht in Schwarz heraus sondern in Grau! Hab schon die Tintenmenge eingestellt und auch die optimierung! Dann hab ich mal die "Blau, Rot, Gelb"-Patrone herausgenommen und hab nochmal gedruckt! Das selbe Ergebnis: Anstatt Schwarz nur Grau! Bei Fotos das selbe!
Hab mal den Farbraum von sRGB/sYCC auf AdobeRGB umgestellt und hat auch nichts genützt

Weiß echt nicht mehr weiter Kann jemand helfen?

mfg tom

edit: Also ich hab jetzt noch einmal bei HP angerufen und die meinten dass der Drucker mit der "helles Blau, helles Rot, Schwarz"-Patrone nicht reines Schwarz drucken kann! Die wollen mich doch veräppeln! Wie soll das gehen eine Schwarze kammer kann nicht Schwarz drucken, das glauben die ja selber nicht! Ich soll mir eine Patrone kaufen die nur Schwarz und keine zusätzlichen Fotofarben enthält kaufen! Kaufen kaufen kaufen! 
Also das nervt echt, kauft man einen neuen Drucker und dann soll man noch eine neue Patrone kaufen weil die Patrone wo auch Schwarz drinn ist nicht Schwarz drucken kann also bitte........


----------



## Bloodydeath (31. Dezember 2004)

gugu ihr hab genau den selben drucker allerdings ein ganz anderes problem.
immer wenn ich was drucken möchte bekomme ich immer die meldung falsches papierformat egal was ich auch für ein papierformat einstelle,
hoffe mir kann wer weiterhelfen


----------

